# Scary voice



## michigal (Oct 30, 2005)

We have one member here who is absolutely great at voices. See this thread started by Dusza Beben, and he'll probably help you out. Do you have a script?


----------



## Long_Tom (Oct 26, 2005)

What sort of scary? Are we talking about the voice being a demon? A possessed child? An insane but otherwise normal human adult? 

In other words, sometimes, scary equals effects, while other times scary equals attitude. (Okay, your demon had better have oodles of attitude in addition to a whiz at the effects board. But your mad scientist doesn't have to have much post-processing at all, merely a good actor.


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Yep, I'd be happy to help.
But like Long Tom said, "What sort of scary?"

DB


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2007)

Yep, I agree DB is the great thing since sliced bread, if he cann't do it no one can ,lol
I sound like a cheerleader....gaves us a "D" gves us a "B" what do you have? .......
A Great sounding prop.


----------



## staticpulse (May 31, 2007)

Its not for a prop, its for on the bus, when we go to the
park. I have a scary face thats talking, it wil be talk to my friends
and family on dvd-player in the bus.

Some voice like the doll from SAW, or like a zombie.

I gone decorate the bus in Halloween style, with spiderwebs,
litle ghosts and a life size prop thats sitting on a seat when they
step in the bus.

It wil a smal text thats say some welcome words to them.

greets, Static


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

I don't speak Dutch, French or German but if you want something in english I have done a prety good interpretation of the saw puppet voice. I recomend that you download a copy of Audacity from sourceforge and start playing with the program. It is pretty easy to use and you can do a lot to change your own voice and make it scarier.

DB


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Did anyone see the movie THR3E? It was pretty good. The killer on that used some kind of program just like the Jigsaw Killer did in "Saw". Of course in the movies it is easy I suppose. I've seen others at the "Saw" forum say they have reproduced the voice pretty well with "Audacity" also.


----------



## staticpulse (May 31, 2007)

i want it in english, sounds better in english  

ok i take a look for the program, but when somebody feels good
for doing it let me know..

greetz, static


----------



## staticpulse (May 31, 2007)

ok here is the text,

"Hello and welcome 

on the dead end trip to movie park germany.

prepare you for a new halloween adventure.


during the day you are save


but at the evening hahahahahaha


you better watch your back


are you afraid of the dark ?


i be watching you


Don't forget to look beneath your seat



we hope that we have everyone a board

once on the bus, there is no way back !



enyou this trip"


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

How about this?

Scary Bus Trip

I hope this helps!

DB


----------



## staticpulse (May 31, 2007)

this is great, thanks, just what i needed


----------

